# Matching to bloody type



## Penpot (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all

After our 4th transfer, another bfn, DH and I are considering ED abroad. 

I just wondered if any of you thought it was important to match blood group (mine's quite unusual, which will delay matching considerably, but about 8 months)? 

The criteria seems to be that if you don't intend to tell the child about being ED, then blood group matching is a good idea in case it finds out through medical reasons later on. If you do intend to tell them, then it doesn't matter. But, how important is it do you think to match if you indeed don't want to tell (obviously a different discussion)?

Thanks

Penpot x


----------

